# ISO fishing kayak



## awdemeo (Dec 10, 2013)

I am in the market for a sit on top kayak does not need to be rigged for fishing willing to do the work to get it their is the price is right PM me if you have one. 
Looking in the Hampton roads area of Virginia


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

If you haven't tried there yet I would suggest Craig's List in your area and further away. Go to the site and click on sporting goods and then narrow the search to kayak. All kayaks will be listed and go from there. Good Luck........
Kimopcorn:


----------

